# Vintage Logan 10” Metal Lathe - $1,200 (oakland piedmont / montclair, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 8, 2021)

Vintage Logan 10” Metal Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Vintage Logan 10” Metal Lathe Logan Model #84TLC-2136 Sold by Montgomery Ward as Powr-Kraft Model #15TLC-2136 120v. 10" Swing x 28" Between Centers. Uses 3-AT Collets. Has original legs and chip...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

